# θερμό επεισόδιο



## winegrower

I need to translate this expression in English (in the context that you imagine!) and have a hard time finding a proper equivalent. Can I use: hot incidence? (I only found one reference on this, by a Greek guy) or should I say something similar like conflict? (which is not the same=σύρραξη).
I also found conflagration for ανάφλεξη, but doesn't sound good to me.
Ye experts, please enlighten me!


----------



## ireney

Nothing comes to mind. I guess you can always use "hot incident", including quote marks if you are pressed for time.


----------



## winegrower

ireney said:


> Nothing comes to mind. I guess you can always use "hot incident", including quote marks if you are pressed for time.


 
Thanks, you're so right! I don't know why I thought incidence and not incident. When I google "hot incident", dozens of sites pop out!


----------



## shawnee

Without having understood the context, the word 'encounter' comes to mind.
Is it sexual, political, legal etc?


----------



## winegrower

shawnee said:


> Without having understood the context, the word 'encounter' comes to mind.
> Is it sexual, political, legal etc?


99 out of 100%, when this expression is heard in Greece, it is with reference to the Greek-Turkish relations, so I thought it was obvious!


----------



## Pentapoli

"Incident" or "Political incident" according to a source of mine studying International Politics.


----------



## cougr

Hi Winegrower ,
the expression ' heated incident ' is also commonly used and is perhaps just a tad more natural sounding than ' hot incident '.


----------



## nejikun

i would use 'warm' instead of 'hot'


----------

